# 32 caliber muzzleloader



## hogmorton (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm looking to find a 32 caliber muzzleloader in a traditional percussion rifle.  Can't seem to find them in most of the sites that I has looked on.  I want to do some squirrel or other small game hunting as well as just plinking.


----------



## dick7.62 (Mar 18, 2012)

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.php?cPath=22_162_192


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...701680&WTz_l=SBC;MM;cat104701680;cat104641380

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/38...rdwood-stock-1-in-48-twist-33-1-2-barrel-blue

Track of the Wolf has some kits that go down to 36 caliber I believe if a kit is what you would prefer.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=00139R26128101


----------



## RickD (Mar 19, 2012)

Try muzzleloading forum or American longrifle


----------



## hogmorton (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I like the Midsouth smokepoles.


----------



## torrente1 (Jun 27, 2012)

www.trackofthewolf.com


----------

